# Unethical Rat Breeder In NYC



## lexi2bee (Mar 3, 2011)

I came across a website from a well known rat breeder in the NYC area(bigapplerattery) and was disturbed as to what I saw….4 litters->39 babies…approximately the same age, available to be sold. Is this the work of a professional and responsible rat breeder?..... A responsible rat breeder (from what I’ve heard and researched) would NEVER produce multiple litters (more than 2) at once knowing that it would be difficult to properly care and socialize them. Responsible rat breeders would only produce a few litters a year, allowing them to focus more on QUALITY than QUANTITY! In addition, why can't we view publicly on the website the health/breeding/pedigree records of the rats that are being bred. It is informative to know how many times a rat was bred or if a particular line carries a genetic condition or tumors? Unfortunately, it seems as though this particular breeder is striding to meet a demand or make a profit instead of making a priority to breed responsibly in order to improve longevity, health and temperament. Letting a rat breed 3+ may not seem a lot, (a female who has a lifespan of 2 years and considered senior by the age of 18 months) but it's unfair for the rat. I bet many would find it disturbing if a reputable dog breeder had bred their female dog more than 6 times. It is the same thing, only difference, one is a dog with a lifespan of 10+ years and the other is a rat with a lifespan of 2 years. Sadly, with multiple rat litters there is a higher chance that a handful of the 39 baby rats will not be properly socialized and might wound up at an animal shelter, neglected by their current owner or dispose of. Furthermore, a responsible and ethical breeder’s responsibility does not end after they find a good home for their rats but continues by keeping in touch with the adopters until those rats that were adopted sadly pass away. Consequently, a breeder that has 4 litters at once and multiple litters a year will have a harder time keeping track of the rats they’ve produced and adopted out. As a person who loves animals, especially rats, and who has adopted from animal shelters as well as purchased from rat breeders, it is sad to know that this particular breeder will produce multiple rat litters into the world when so many are without homes. I think everyone reading this email should make their own personal decision as to whether or not to purchase from this breeder. If you are interested in adopting or purchasing a rat, please do your research, there are many responsible rat breeders out there as well as many adoptable rats waiting for a forever home at your local animal shelters. I know this breeder is a wonderful and knowledgeable person, but does it justify what's being done? I'm not trying to be judgmental or offend anyone who is reading this but what I am seeing is wrong and I am only providing a voice to those who don't have any.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ugh, I noticed those problems and more. I'm also bothered by the breeding of manx rats-rats require their tails for temperature regulation and balance, that is enough to make it wrong IMO, but they also tend to have malformed hind ends, making walking more difficult. If you've ever seen them, a lot of them kinda hop around, it is very sad. They also breed a lot of what it appear to be high white rats. They also say you have to get rid of some of your retired breeders-that is not true, and allows you to lose priceless health info! She also says she doesn't have time to bond with all of her rats...

She also used to have something non-convincing about how she prevents MC or bred it out or something, but she took that off her site.

I'm sure she could be a nice person, but I absolutely disagree with the breeding practices.

Numerous red flags, which is disappointing for me as they are one of the closest active breeders to me here in CT.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder if they are with Bigappleherps. I think they bred Ball pythons? and other snakes. ???


----------

